# Now This Is Cool....Cigar Scented Candles!



## MoreBeer (Feb 13, 2010)

Now when you're not smoking you can still enjoy the aroma of cigars by torching up a cigar scented candle!

Mandle Company - Candles for Men
originalmancandle.com |

My wife actually told me about this. These sites sell scented candles for Men with flavors such as cigars, pizza, meat & potatoes, beer, and even farts along with many others. I think I'm ordering a few. Sure beats those pussy scents at Yankee Candle.

The first site listed has the cigar candles. I call this a cigar accessory. :smoke2:


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Nice! Now if I smoke in my office I can just say I lit a candle!:dance:ha
(take that wife)!


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

Zfog said:


> Nice! Now if I smoke in my office I can just say I lit a candle!:dance:ha
> (take that wife)!


Yeah, until she sees the smoke billowing out!:biglaugh:


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Definately worth a shot. I will pair it with that OpusX aftershave!

Now if I could just find some cigar scented lube! :rapture:haha


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

I'm lookin at the Swimsuit Candle..."We have canned the scent of freshly oiled swimsuit model" Holy Cow...I'm all over this! Where is the Cigar Scent?


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

How about the vampire repellant? Sounds enticing....mmmmm garlic!


----------



## BronxFireGuy (Feb 18, 2011)

I would be careful, the reviews on the bottom of all the pages are calling it a scam. How true that is I guess is anyones guess.


----------



## Dizzy (Mar 19, 2011)

I may have to buy one of these for my wife. She is pissed that I am smoking better cigars and getting a nice humidor and she can't. She is about 7 months pregnant, and one of our first dates was to a cigar and wine bar. This might hold her over on the smell until the little one gets here... HAH


----------



## Rosie (Jul 10, 2010)

I was at Nat Sherman in New York a few years ago and I picked up their tobacco leaf scented candle. It smelled great but it was pretty damn expensive. 25 bucks for a smallish candle. These days the go-to candle is Yankee Candle cafe au lait.

Cheers,

Rosie


----------



## Dr BootyGrabber (Feb 11, 2011)

mmmm DIRT scented candle!


----------

